# Yet another type 2 newbie



## Beck Mercer (Feb 22, 2018)

So, hi everyone  I’m Beck. Recently discovered I’ve got type 2 and struggling to get my head around everything.  My HbAc1 was 55, I’m on metformin 500mg 3 times a day. Anti something or other for cholesterol in evenings. I also have ramipril for blood pressure but only 2.5g. I take amitriptaline 50g every night for migraine management. I have hiatus hernia and coeliac disease, controlled with meds and diet respectively. I also have osteoarthritis of the spine, and spondylosisthesis (vertebrae fallen off spine n pushing into spinal canal)
I work full time as a teaching assistant, have 3 boys still at home and am almost at the end of a BA honours with OU. Yay.
To say I have a lot on my plate is an understatement.  But I managed to get on 
Top of coeliac disease which was hard, and know I can get my head around diabetes too but needing some guidance.
Told I don’t need a testing kit, though everyone on here seems to have one, wondering should I get one. Also, what type of substitutes do people do for carbs, obviously the bread u all eat etc isn’t possible for me, so any help would be VERY VERY gratefully appreciated.
Ps, can’t live without chocolate.


----------



## Katieb (Feb 23, 2018)

Welcome Beck. You’ve found a great resource here - it’s helped me loads! Get a meter if you can, read the pinned threads for Newbies at the top of the section and browse through the site. I substitute carbs with loads of salad, fish, meat veg (cauliflower rice, courgette spaghetti etc). Good luck and keep visiting here - it will help! X


----------



## Davein (Feb 23, 2018)

Without doubt I would strongly advise on getting a meter and a book called Carb and Calorie Counter . You will see how many carbs your chocolate mount up to. You certainly do have a lot on your plate health wise but having that book should help you decide what goes on your dinner plate.
Best of luck with all your challenges.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 23, 2018)

You have to find what works for you and you can maintain long term.


----------



## Katieb (Feb 23, 2018)

Beck Mercer said:


> So, hi everyone  I’m Beck. Recently discovered I’ve got type 2 and struggling to get my head around everything.  My HbAc1 was 55, I’m on metformin 500mg 3 times a day. Anti something or other for cholesterol in evenings. I also have ramipril for blood pressure but only 2.5g. I take amitriptaline 50g every night for migraine management. I have hiatus hernia and coeliac disease, controlled with meds and diet respectively. I also have osteoarthritis of the spine, and spondylosisthesis (vertebrae fallen off spine n pushing into spinal canal)
> I work full time as a teaching assistant, have 3 boys still at home and am almost at the end of a BA honours with OU. Yay.
> To say I have a lot on my plate is an understatement.  But I managed to get on
> Top of coeliac disease which was hard, and know I can get my head around diabetes too but needing some guidance.
> ...


Have pm’d you Beck


----------



## Beck Mercer (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks all, it’s a bit of a mountain to climb at the moment, but I’m doing my best to read and understand carbs lol. Have found a kit on eBay. Codefree. That one okay?  Will have a nosey for the book thanks Dave.


----------



## Davein (Feb 23, 2018)

Beck Mercer said:


> Thanks all, it’s a bit of a mountain to climb at the moment, but I’m doing my best to read and understand carbs lol. Have found a kit on eBay. Codefree. That one okay?  Will have a nosey for the book thanks Dave.


You might try and email the meter manufacturers and see if they will supply a meter free of charge. I've done this myself and they are usually obliging as they know you will have to use their strips. Codefree is one I initially used and their test strips were keenly priced as I am now on insulin therapy I get all my meds through NHS so I don't know what their strip prices are now but if you're self financing I would personally go by the recurring cost of the strips.


----------



## Beck Mercer (Feb 23, 2018)

Fab, thanks for the advice. Will do some digging.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 23, 2018)

Beck Mercer said:


> So, hi everyone  I’m Beck. Recently discovered I’ve got type 2 and struggling to get my head around everything.  My HbAc1 was 55, I’m on metformin 500mg 3 times a day. Anti something or other for cholesterol in evenings. I also have ramipril for blood pressure but only 2.5g. I take amitriptaline 50g every night for migraine management. I have hiatus hernia and coeliac disease, controlled with meds and diet respectively. I also have osteoarthritis of the spine, and spondylosisthesis (vertebrae fallen off spine n pushing into spinal canal)
> I work full time as a teaching assistant, have 3 boys still at home and am almost at the end of a BA honours with OU. Yay.
> To say I have a lot on my plate is an understatement.  But I managed to get on
> Top of coeliac disease which was hard, and know I can get my head around diabetes too but needing some guidance.
> ...


Well done Beck !  Keep going pls, because being so active is good 4 u. You sound like you have a lot going on. Go on comp & ask what low carb bread without things that don't suit you. Good luck & welcome


----------



## Alister (Feb 23, 2018)

i'm new here as well, so listening rather than talking but since my first post i have been bombarded with helpful replies which says wonders for the people here


----------



## Davein (Feb 23, 2018)

Alister said:


> i'm new here as well, so listening rather than talking but since my first post i have been bombarded with helpful replies which says wonders for the people here


All we can do, everyone of us, is to share our experiences and support to anyone contracting this condition. Unfortunately  the medics only have a limited time to deal with us so forums such as this are literally a godsend.


----------



## Beck Mercer (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## trophywench (Feb 23, 2018)

The SD Codefree still has the cheapest strips if you are self-funding - when you get to the 'payment' screen I understand there is a place where you need to show you are VAT exempt (which you automatically are for the purchase of such things, since you were diagnosed)

Then read this for how to test, review and adjust  http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2006/10/test-review-adjust.html

This to use strips optimally  http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2007/04/teting-on-budget.html

And this to avoid painful fingertips  http://loraldiabetes.blogspot.co.uk/2007/04/teting-on-budget.html

Incidentally - have you applied for your medical exemption certificate - if you didn't already have one?


----------



## Beck Mercer (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi, thanks for info. Will devour the links you’ve sent. Much appreciated. Yes will be self funding as from what I’ve read here it seems people suggest finding out what my hoody can tolerate before I cut things out. Defo sounds like a good plan to me. 
I live in wales so prescriptions are free  yay. Thanks though x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 23, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, Beck.  I'm not an expert on Coeliac but i'm assuming that's why you can't eat bread.  Bread is generally off the menu anyway as it spikes blood glucose, though there are lower carb versions.  As for chocolate, avoid anything that's labelled 'sugar free' as these tend to have a laxative effect.  High cocoa chocolate is best (70% or higher) but try to stick to no more than a couple of squares.  Also check out my recipe for chocolate peanut butter cups in the food section.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 23, 2018)

Welcome Beck from a fellow T2


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello Beck and a warm welcome to our friendly and supportive forum.

The book that's been referred to above is the CARB & CALORIE COUNTER. I firmly advocate this book and many here have found it extremely helpful. Its highly visual approach makes it incredibly quick and easy to see the nutrient content of the food and drink items we consume. It has over 1700 coloured photos and is the perfect support tool for *Carborhydrate* counting in Diabetes ~ *Weight *management ~ *Portion *control and general healthy eating. It can be purchased from Amazon for £10.19 Paperback. A pocket size version is £6.79.

hhtps://www.amazon.co.uk

Click to expand

Take care and please do stay in touch as to your progress.
WL


----------



## Beck Mercer (Feb 24, 2018)

Mark Parrott said:


> Welcome to the forum, Beck.  I'm not an expert on Coeliac but i'm assuming that's why you can't eat bread.  Bread is generally off the menu anyway as it spikes blood glucose, though there are lower carb versions.  As for chocolate, avoid anything that's labelled 'sugar free' as these tend to have a laxative effect.  High cocoa chocolate is best (70% or higher) but try to stick to no more than a couple of squares.  Also check out my recipe for chocolate peanut butter cups in the food section.


Yep, bread is an issue, but I rarely eat it anyway. But I do usually have cornflakes or crisp breads. Having looked at the carbs today, if I’m reading correctly at 5.9 g per 1 slice so figuring I need to give them a miss from now on. The other thing I eat is rice most often, at least 1/2 a week. But, I can’t do brown rice, (shudders) lol. So any advice on carbs that we CAN eat within reason? 

Ps. Thanks for your reply. ☺️


----------



## Beck Mercer (Feb 24, 2018)

Tha


wirralass said:


> Hello Beck and a warm welcome to our friendly and supportive forum.
> 
> The book that's been referred to above is the CARB & CALORIE COUNTER. I firmly advocate this book and many here have found it extremely helpful. Its highly visual approach makes it incredibly quick and easy to see the nutrient content of the food and drink items we consume. It has over 1700 coloured photos and is the perfect support tool for *Carborhydrate* counting in Diabetes ~ *Weight *management ~ *Portion *control and general healthy eating. It can be purchased from Amazon for £10.19 Paperback. A pocket size version is £6.79.
> 
> ...



Thank you, already in my Amazon cart and waiting for payday. Lol


----------



## Katieb (Feb 24, 2018)

Beck Mercer said:


> Yep, bread is an issue, but I rarely eat it anyway. But I do usually have cornflakes or crisp breads. Having looked at the carbs today, if I’m reading correctly at 5.9 g per 1 slice so figuring I need to give them a miss from now on. The other thing I eat is rice most often, at least 1/2 a week. But, I can’t do brown rice, (shudders) lol. So any advice on carbs that we CAN eat within reason?
> 
> Ps. Thanks for your reply. ☺️


Rice is a no no for me - spikes my BG something rotten! I now buy frozen cauliflower rice which is perfectly fine with curry and chilli!


----------



## Lesley ann (Feb 24, 2018)

Beck Mercer said:


> Thanks all, it’s a bit of a mountain to climb at the moment, but I’m doing my best to read and understand carbs lol. Have found a kit on eBay. Codefree. That one okay?  Will have a nosey for the book thanks Dave.


That's the one I gt its brilliant and the book is my bible


----------



## Beck Mercer (Feb 24, 2018)

Thanks Katie, does it taste like cauliflower though? Lol


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 24, 2018)

If you don't like cauliflower, then you won't like cauli rice, but when mixed in with sauces it's not so noticeable.  Other possibilities are bulgar wheat or quinoa.  They have a lower GI than rice & you might be able to tolerate this.  Even normal rice may be ok as long as you cut your portion size.


----------



## Katieb (Feb 24, 2018)

Beck Mercer said:


> Thanks Katie, does it taste like cauliflower though? Lol



Ha ha kind of! I love cauliflower but as long as you don’t overcook it, it’s lovely with curry and chilli!


----------



## Brando77 (Feb 24, 2018)

If you like Cauli rice look on YouTube for Cauli hash browns.....I'm telling you, they are phenomenal.


----------

